# 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?



## problem84 (27. September 2018)

*120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine RTX 2080 (Ti) zuzulegen. Die neuen Karten bieten aber "nur" noch HDMI und DisplayPort als Anschlussmöglichkeit.

Ich verwende noch einen älteren Monitor (Benq XL2410T, 120 Hz, 2 ms), welcher aus meiner Sicht aber noch völlig spieletauglich ist. 120 Hz sind bei diesem Monitor aber nur via DVI möglich. Ich habe bereits versucht mich über DVI auf DisplayPort-Adapter schlau zu machen, bin dabei aber ständig auf widersprüchliche Aussagen getroffen. Auch wurde behauptet, dass man dafür "aktive" Adapter benötigt, die aber über 100 € kosten.

Ich hoffe nun auf die Experten hier im Forum, um eine fundierte Antwort zu bekommen. Ich möchte mir nur ungern einen neuen Monitor kaufen, weil 120 Hz für mich völlig ausreichend sind und ich sonst auch mit dem BenQ-Modell zufrieden bin. 100 € für einen Adapter macht dann aber auch nicht wirklich Sinn.

MfG, Erik


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

Du brauchst einen aktiven Adapter, sonst gehen nur 60Hz.


----------



## NatokWa (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

Was spricht gegen einen HDMI zu DVI Adapter ? Die gibt es wie Sand am Meer (Bei meinen letzten 2 GraKas lagen sogar welche bei) ....


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

Gleiches Problem.
DP/DVI Adapter gibt es auch ohne Ende, nur halt nicht für FHD 120Hz.


----------



## Nitroglow (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

Hallo 
vielleicht hilft das?
meine Frage war ob man volle 240hz am TFT Monitore ankommen ....so wie es auschaut geht das nicht mehr mit der RTX2080(ti) 
Habe extra EVGA angeschrieben ob die neuen Karte auch 240hz schafft (will mir nächstes Jahr einen 240hz Monitor kaufen extra für CS:GO)

hier die Antwort vom EVGA Support (ob das für alle Hersteller von der RTX Karten Serie gilt weiß ich nicht)



			
				EVGA Support schrieb:
			
		

> Thanks for your question. The cards don't have the dual-link DVI that could support that refresh rate, or the analogue VGA. They can only work over the DP at 144Hz, *or through DP-DVI/HDMI convertors,* which may limit it further to 120Hz.
> Please contact us with any further questions.


naja aber der BenQ hat ja keinen HDMI hmm??? wenn ich genau überlege was ich so lese aber vieleicht kannst du was mit der Info anfagen.


----------



## problem84 (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen aktiven Adapter, sonst gehen nur 60Hz.



Z. B. so einer hier?

benfei aktiver DisplayPort zu DVI Adapter, DP Display: Amazon.de: Elektronik



NatokWa schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen einen HDMI zu DVI Adapter ? Die gibt es wie Sand am Meer (Bei meinen letzten 2 GraKas lagen sogar welche bei) ....



Geht bei meinem Monitor leider nicht, da dieser NUR über DVI 120 Hz schafft. Der hat noch die alten HDMI-Anschlüsse, die max. 60 Hz packen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

Wieso willst du dir eine 2080 (Ti) für einen alten Full-HD Monitor (wenn auch mit 120Hz) kaufen?
Das ist absolut sinnfrei. 

Für Full-HD@120Hz (FPS) reichen 1060/RX580 oder maximal eine 1070 vollkommen aus.

Und wer viel Geld in eine 2080 versenkt der sollte auch noch in einen passenden Monitor investieren.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*



problem84 schrieb:


> Z. B. so einer hier?
> 
> benfei aktiver DisplayPort zu DVI Adapter, DP Display: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Nein, sowas. Club 3D CAC-1051 DisplayPort Adapter auf DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## problem84 (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wieso willst du dir eine 2080 (Ti) für einen alten Full-HD Monitor (wenn auch mit 120Hz) kaufen?
> Das ist absolut sinnfrei.
> 
> Für Full-HD@120Hz (FPS) reichen 1060/RX580 oder maximal eine 1070 vollkommen aus.
> ...



Ganz einfach:

1. Weil mir max. FPS und High bis Ultra Settings mit etwas Zukunftssicherheit wichtig sind.
2. Weil ich wegen einem Gewährleistungsfall das Geld für meine vor einigen Monaten gekaufte 1080 Ti komplett zurück bekomme.
3. Weil es ein Enthusiasten-System ist 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, sowas. Club 3D CAC-1051 DisplayPort Adapter auf DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Reicht der Adapter für 14 € bei 1080p und 120 Hz nicht aus? Der muss ja keine 2560 x 1600 schaffen. Und warum hat das Teil noch einen USB-Anschluss – Stromversorgnung?


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

Genau, damit der Wandler funktioniert und ich hab doch schon gesagt dass der Adapter nicht funktioniert.
Du musst immer bedenken, dass 1080p 120Hz mehr Bandbreite braucht als 1600p 60Hz.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2018)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

Du brauchst Dual Link für die Bandbreite. Und Dual Link Adapter sind teuer.
Benutze den Club 3D Adapter seit gefühlt 10 Jahren 
Für FHD mit 60Hz reicht ein passives Kabel. Aber nicht für mehr.


----------



## Apollon (21. April 2019)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

suche für meine 2080ti auch so einen adapter, kann mir jemand einen günstigen emphelen? Bitte keine sinnhaftigkeits unterhaltungen, ich besitze noch einen 120hz 3D vision Monitor den ich gerne ab und an benutzen möchte, mein Haupt Monitor ist ein PHILIPS 436M6VBPAB Momentum, dieser kann zwar gsync und HDR 1000 allerdings kein 3D und auch kein over 60hz... daher würde ich gerne einen günstigen Adapter kaufen der Full HD in 120hz kann... der billig Adapter von Ebay den ich gekauft hat geht nicht über 60hz! :/


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2019)

*AW: 120 Hz bei älteren Monitoren mit DVI über Adapter auf DisplayPort möglich?*

Neu gibt es die ab 80-100€.
Wenn musst du einen Gebrauchten kaufen, wenn es günstig sein soll.


----------

